# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Let's welcome our new models , Samsung , Huawei , Sony and more

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [15ULY 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :****Sony Xperia M2[ D2305 ]  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump * *Sony Xperia Z2 [ D6503 ]   eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Samsung SM-A300 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Samsung SM-A500  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump* *Huawei G620 **WORLD FIRST** eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  *    *Support Page:*  Sony Xperia M2 [ D2305 ] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSony Xperia M2 [ D2305 ] USER Dump uploadedSony Xperia M2 [ D2305 ] Full Dump package uploadedSony Xperia M2 [ D2305 ] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSony Xperia Z2 [ D6503 ]  USER Dump uploadedSony Xperia Z2 [ D6503 ]  Full Dump package uploadedSony Xperia Z2 [ D6503 ]  Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSony Xperia Z2 [ D6503 ]  Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung SM-A300 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung SM-A300 USER Dump uploadedSamsung SM-A300 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung SM-A300 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SM-A500 USER Dump uploadedSamsung SM-A500 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung SM-A500 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SM-A500 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei G620 USER Dump uploadedHuawei G620 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei G620 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHuawei G620 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitions  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

